# True Costs DA



## sbay (Dec 11, 2016)

There is an interesting thread on the Girls DA side that is discussing the real costs of playing for DA.  With only a handful of teams (LAG, TFA, and LAFC) providing a fully funded DA, the costs of playing on a team at least in the girls thread were around $2000-3500..according to what was posted.  A longer season, more travel, and better fields and coaching were all listed as factors bringing prices up.  Also mentioned in the thread was that it costs a club between $5-7k per player for a DA team.  Not sure if that is true, but if that is the case it is easy to see why "true costs" are so high.  Also, in discussion were scholarships and how they were awarded.

I'd love to hear from a few in a pay to play DA..(if willing to share) about how much the real costs were?

In the old forum there was a thread on this, and someone broke down the costs for DA teams like Pats and RSC etc.  Love to see that posted again!


----------



## younothat (Dec 11, 2016)

The actual cost to clubs is not Necessarily what they charge their players.     Pretty sure at around 2-3.5k  there is some subsidy for those teams if you include travel and the tournament fees.

On the financial docs/apps, scholarship stuff I've seen for SC clubs $6k is about the average of what the clubs say each player costs for the 10-month season, 4x a week practice, field rentals, games, tournament fees, refs, coaching, travel to (2) showcases.

If you separate out travel these costs can seem lower but somebody has to pay for that, so that's usually the parents $1-3k more expense staring at U14

For the pay to play players I've heard from 1 to 3k for pats, strikers, and other team players not including travel or tournament fees.  Surf cup alone is what 1,500 so those things can add up.  Some ask for ref fees for the scrimmages, games also I heard but that's only normally $5-10 a player per game.   40 games later that can add up a bit also.


----------



## sbay (Dec 11, 2016)

So pay to play averaging 1-3k in club fees and travel costs 1-3k additional fees on parents... that seems about right...

I know Strikers, Pats and West coast are close to same ...just had a friend on WC da team and they said the three were all pretty close in fees.


----------



## GKDad65 (Dec 12, 2016)

sbay said:


> There is an interesting thread on the Girls DA side that is discussing the real costs of playing for DA.  With only a handful of teams (LAG, TFA, and LAFC) providing a fully funded DA, the costs of playing on a team at least in the girls thread were around $2000-3500..according to what was posted.  A longer season, more travel, and better fields and coaching were all listed as factors bringing prices up.  Also mentioned in the thread was that it costs a club between $5-7k per player for a DA team.  Not sure if that is true, but if that is the case it is easy to see why "true costs" are so high.  Also, in discussion were scholarships and how they were awarded.
> 
> I'd love to hear from a few in a pay to play DA..(if willing to share) about how much the real costs were?
> 
> In the old forum there was a thread on this, and someone broke down the costs for DA teams like Pats and RSC etc.  Love to see that posted again!


We did a season in DA and found that the travel and tournament costs were significantly more, farther away, larger tournaments BUT that does not equate to better quality in any category.  You be the judge.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 18, 2017)

Does "fully funded" mean exactly what it implies?  How does one club fully fund while another does not? Dumb question maybe, but this is all new to me, so just trying to figure things out and plan ahead.


----------



## LadiesMan217 (Jan 18, 2017)

Kicknit22 said:


> Does "fully funded" mean exactly what it implies?  How does one club fully fund while another does not? Dumb question maybe, but this is all new to me, so just trying to figure things out and plan ahead.


A handful of clubs are also picking up the costs of travel and clothing, etc. along with the club fees (fully funded). Many clubs are picking up the club fees. The majority of club fees are lower than they were for ECNL. Some of these clubs rake in big $$$ from us koolaid addicts; so, they have ample money.


----------



## Kicknit22 (Jan 19, 2017)

So, players at fully funded clubs don't pay anything as far as registration and fees?


----------

